
Turning 26 Is a Potential Death Sentence for People with Type 1 Diabetes in USA - dsr12
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ellievhall/turning-26-type-1-diabetes
======
vikramkr
There's this whole biohacking/open source insulin pump community out there
which is deeply terrifying. Medical devices go through the regulation they do
for a reason, and it's scary that people are resorting to these ticking time
bombs of hacked together devices because costs are so out of control.

~~~
jki275
Your comment doesn't have anything to do with the article, but even so --
insulin costs are not the reason people are doing the open source insulin pump
modifications. They're doing them because it allows them much better fine
grained control over their insulin levels, in essence giving them an
artificial pancreas. This gives them much greater quality of life than having
to continually use test strips and injections.

Yes, we have medical regulation, and it costs possibly hundreds of millions of
dollars to bring new devices to market. They got tired of waiting.

~~~
melling
Before Obamacare, you weren’t covered until you were 26. Was it 19?

In less than a decade, the world comes to an end if you can’t be covered until
you’re 26.

Healthcare and education have outpaced inflation for several decades, and now
neither are affordable.

Perhaps the solution is to figure out how to reduce the costs?

~~~
jki275
I do agree that reducing costs of bringing new medical devices to market would
be helpful. The only way to do that, however, is to reduce the regulatory
framework a company has to comply with.

